# Porous pots



## goldsilverpro (Jun 10, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'm just passing on some information.

There have been several discussions concerning the use of porous cups to make fizzer cells for the dissolving of gold in HCl to produce gold chloride solution. This is a common method for making the electrolyte for Wohlwill cells. It can also be used as a refining method to dissolve gold, without using aqua regia. In the past, the only porous cups I have seen were the very small ones made by Coors. I always assumed that someone made larger ones but, until now, I have never run across them.

This company makes what they call "porous pots" for the control of impurities in chrome plating baths. They make standard sizes and it seems they can make custom sizes and shapes. The largest standard size is 3" x 12" x 24" and costs about $400, whech doesn't seem too expensive to me. The link shows the replacement pots, themselves, at the bottom of the page. 

http://www.hard-chromesystems.com/Catalog2000-10.htm

Here's their patent. It seems that the electode in the porous pot is cathodic and is located in a separate tank. The solution is circulated from the main tank directly into the pot.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=7G8DAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

I can think of some neat applications for these large pots. I have no idea if the material of construction is usable for strong acid operations, but I assume it is. They do make a special pot for the use of fluoride solutions.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 10, 2010)

Excellent find GSP and I agree there are a myriad of uses for the large pots ,hope they are available over here, the only place I could find any references to them was in the water treatment industry but no way of finding the supplier or wholesaler.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 10, 2010)

That's an interesting find. 

They do have other sizes as well mentioned on their price sheet, has anyone called for a list?

Is there a risk of silver chloride being trapped in these from use on silver alloyed karat gold?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 10, 2010)

> Is there a risk of silver chloride being trapped in these from use on silver alloyed karat gold?



I would say yes. I think any solid could plug it up. 

However, I think this clogging could be eliminated by encasing the anode (or, cathode) in a filter bag.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Would a fireclay crucible serve as a porous pot?.


----------



## butcher (Jun 14, 2010)

fire clay or flower pots should work, not sure of pore size.
shor uses fireclay crucibles.
automobile batterys use a fiber membrane between the lead plates.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I have to ask, if an anode bag is necessary, is an anode bag sufficient?

Do you need the pot or will a micro fine bag work?


----------

